# Spider Wire...Which one for Clear, Strong, and Small diameter serving



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

Just started serving my cables on Hoyts where they go threw the cable slides to reduce wear. What type of spider wire is clear dyneema and has the smallest diameter.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

What is spider wire? If you want to serve for the cable slide you can use Brownell mini which is twisted and serves very small, cable fix which is only .005 thick and totally flat, BCY .007 Halo or .008 braided specta, or just use small braided dyneema or spectra fishing line.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Spider wire is a braided fishing line that is 100% spectra.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

This stuff is really good:


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

*spider wire*

used this 20lb test and worked wonders where the cables go through the slide, very slick and adhered very well to the string material(452 x)

it was 100% dyneema


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

also the diameter was .010 in inches so smaller than any archery shop serving I had


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> This stuff is really good:


Did you ever try this for end servings?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Did you ever try this for end servings?


The size i have is about .012. I've used it on tight lower controls and rollers.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> The size i have is about .012. I've used it on tight lower controls and rollers.


Ok thanks. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray

Where do you buy this stuff?

Chris Bachman


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

You can also buy .008 twisted spetcra or .007 white Halo


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bowtecee said:


> Ray
> 
> Where do you buy this stuff?
> 
> Chris Bachman


I got it in huge spools from japan. if you need some hit me up and i can put some on jig spools for you. its great stuff actually. Its actually a bit stronger then Halo.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Deezlin said:


> You can also buy .008 twisted spetcra or .007 white Halo


Thought the .007 halo was discontinued?


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just done my hunting bow's rollerguard serving with Spiderwire camo braid 40 lb. Looks pretty good.
Charlie


----------



## bman2909 (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you post up some pics with strings served with the spiderwire please?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

here you go

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300M-Agepoch-Super-Strong-Dyneema-Spectra-Extreme-PE-Braided-Sea-Fishing-Line/181264359059?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20643%26meid%3D5377178190434252763%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D9209%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D370851464414




bowtecee said:


> Ray
> 
> Where do you buy this stuff?
> 
> Chris Bachman


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> here you go
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300M-Agepoch-Super-Strong-Dyneema-Spectra-Extreme-PE-Braided-Sea-Fishing-Line/181264359059?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20643%26meid%3D5377178190434252763%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D9209%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D370851464414


Thats the stuff!! Its super tough.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks like the "300M Agepoch Super Strong Dyneema Spectra Extreme PE Braided Sea Fishing Line" ships from China. 

A US made alternative is Power Pro Braided Line. 100% Spectra. Offered in .005, .006, .008, .009, .011, .012, .014, .016, .017, .018, .022, and larger. The white goes on clear-ish up to .014. Limited colors, but less expensive than Halo. I usually pick mine up from ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Pro-Braided-Spectra-Fishing-Line-50lb-300yds-Yellow-/271416815594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f31b3efea

I've used it for end loops, end and center serving. Lays down relatively flat and burns to a ball.

Here's the table to look up diameter as it is sold in tensile strength pounds: http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/info/powerpro_superline.html


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Ray knight said:


> This stuff is really good:


Does the white .32mm diameter go on clear?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Green River said:


> Does the white .32mm diameter go on clear?


Not totally clear. A bit hazy. Similar to .014 Halo.


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

That .32 mm white spectra extreme braid worked great for serving the areas on my hoyts where the cables slide and went on very very close to clear when served tight. I even used it on end servings where the original serving had become cut from hard cam angles. Does anyone know if the smaller serving handles the severe angles on cams better than the larger stuff?


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> This stuff is really good:


was that an ebay purchase? haha looks like mine!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> was that an ebay purchase? haha looks like mine!


I got a bunch from Japan.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got some of the Chinese stuff off ebay to try, cheap... A little thicker than I wanted, .40mm = +/-.017 but the color was right.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

You guys might laugh, but I have made crossbow strings out of this spider wire. Used 3D for serving cause I have bunch. Watch out pulling it with your bare hands, it seems to cut you worse than the regular bcy stuff I use.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This stuff is the BOMB !! I have been using it for about 20 years as backing on my fly reels, for power kite lines, control cables on sailplanes and for various other purposes where I needed super durable, no stretch applications. I once had a kite that used 500lb test on the main lines and 250lb for the brake lines...Man was I crazy back then. This is the stuff the newest climbing gear is made from as well as the newer bullet proof vests. I use 20lb for the inside of my end loops and 60lb or 80lb for the end servings. The 20lb can give you a nasty cut but it sure does make for some nice smooth servings. The power Pro stuff is pretty nice but it is normally quite a bit more $$ than the stuff from the Orient. The advantage is the Power Pro can normally be found at Wally World if you in a bind. The 150lb works very well for a center serving over 24 strands of 452X. It fits the Easton Nocks I have very nicely. The white goes translucent when served but it does pick up any wax in the area very quickly. It will also pick up any oil in your hands and not look quite as nice.


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

The white 20lb spectra extreme stuff works great. Gos on clear and looks great. I started using it for where the cables travel threw the slide but gave it a go on end servings and its great. I'm not sure on what lb or size I would need for normal center serving but assume this stuff is way to small. Anybody have a favorite size of this fish line for center serving?


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

What about fireline crystal from Berkley? will this go on clear?


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

ConquestLady said:


> The white 20lb spectra extreme stuff works great. Gos on clear and looks great. I started using it for where the cables travel threw the slide but gave it a go on end servings and its great. I'm not sure on what lb or size I would need for normal center serving but assume this stuff is way to small. Anybody have a favorite size of this fish line for center serving?


40 (0.012") or 50 (0.014") lbs works awesome for regular serving and prefer it over the more expensive 3D and Halo stuffs.


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

No problem with nocks fitting properly with .014?


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

ConquestLady said:


> No problem with nocks fitting properly with .014?


Sorry for the confusion. I used them only for regular serving and have not tried it for center serving. 0.014" might be too small for center serving. Currently using 62XS 0.018" for center but some prefer 0.021".


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

found out that the fireline crystal from berkley goes on super clear and looks good. will post pics once finished.


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

is you can see, no haziness using the Berkley 20 lbs. tess crystal fishing line.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

be interested to see how that holds up


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

wolf44 said:


> be interested to see how that holds up


just left the range no broken serving. its been put through a 300 today so id say pretty good


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't say 60 shots is really testing it. I'd like to see it after 1000 to see if it would be viable to use on customer strings


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

wolf44 said:


> I wouldn't say 60 shots is really testing it. I'd like to see it after 1000 to see if it would be viable to use on customer strings


well ill keep a count and once I finish ill post pics of the wear


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Just an FYI. That china spectra has been traced back to drug cartels in North Korea and the NSA, FBI and CIA are tracking all packages being sent out. So, stop bidding on it on Ebay and give me a chance to pick up a few rolls for cheap! :mg:


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

#40Fan said:


> Just an FYI. That china spectra has been traced back to drug cartels in North Korea and the NSA, FBI and CIA are tracking all packages being sent out. So, stop bidding on it on Ebay and give me a chance to pick up a few rolls for cheap! :mg:


lol. they do have a "buy it now" option ten dollars


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

#40Fan said:


> Just an FYI. That china spectra has been traced back to drug cartels in North Korea and the NSA, FBI and CIA are tracking all packages being sent out. So, stop bidding on it on Ebay and give me a chance to pick up a few rolls for cheap! :mg:


Any of these will do, i got some different 100 meter rolls from different brands and it all seems to be the same stuff.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Outdoor-Spo...15&LH_BIN=1&LH_FS=1&_nkw=spectra&LH_PrefLoc=2


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

bigbuckisamust said:


> well ill keep a count and once I finish ill post pics of the wear


Cool


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

#40Fan said:


> That china spectra has been traced back to drug cartels in North Korea and the NSA, FBI and CIA are tracking all packages being sent out.


they can go hard re purchases made from Australia.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

I was just kidding. I sniped 6 rolls of different colors last week. This weekend I should have my jig welded up and making my first test string.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

When I repositioned my peep sight I didn't have any serving material. Rather than use dental floss I used 50lbs braided spyderwire. It looks great, and it burns a nice tight ball on the tail so that it remains tied to itself.

My only complaint came from my lack of serving experience. I did not properly serve the sight and the lower serving moved after six shots. I pulled the serving and wrapped and retied everything correctly and have yet to have any more issues.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

finally got my Spectra braid this week and have been making a few strings. nice stuff to work with, goes on like Halo but no wax. not quite as friendly to work with a Diamondback stepping off the end of an under serving. very tough, you can backserve at whatever tension you like and still pull through without the slightest concern about breaking off.

just ordered myself a fishing line spooler to run the stuff onto bobbins. my first efforts were medium-OK, needed more tension.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anybody using the .012 sized version of this stuff for lower buss cables? On Hoyt's specifically? Any pics of wear?


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

I just got done making my strings using the 40lb. .32mm (.012") spectra, but haven't put enough shots through it to tell on the wear. It isn't a Hoyt, but the old cables were wearing some after only a few months of use.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

out of curiosity has anyone used the clarifier on the white to make it transparent?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I recall Ray Knight posted elsewhere that the results were OK, but not as translucent as "real" clear serving.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

jmann28 said:


> Anybody using the .012 sized version of this stuff for lower buss cables? On Hoyt's specifically? Any pics of wear?


only used the .014" so far but it's holding up quite well.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys after reading this I just bought some spyder wire it is dynema I'm not sure if spectra is better but I am gonna reserve a couple cables I have lying around and give it a try if it works good can I get a lot of colors on eBay ? Thanks


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I built a string for a Hoyt and used the green spyder wire shot it a bunch no separation at all good stuff


----------



## Donald1800 (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a spool of 'SPIDERWIRE' *ULTRACAST INVISI-BRAID* leftover from filling my two Ultralight Spinning Reel Spools which is 10lb. and 0.007" (0.18mm). I will be using it on the End Loops and Cable Slide areas when I make up my first String/Cable set. I am nearly finished setting up my String Jig and Stretcher setup and am looking forward to making a Black & Silver with Sunset Orange Pinstripe BCY D97 set for my TenPoint Special Order Carbon Phantom Xtra.

This SPIDERWIRE was purchased in the fishing section of my local BASS Pro Shop.


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like most of these posts were made some time ago, how has your spectra fishing line serving held up over time?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the stuff I have used so far makes old boots look a bit soft.

the one downside I have found is that you can't use it for centre serving - it's so slick a d-loop won't stay put!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I bought 10# 8 strand "extreme spectra" chinese ebay fishing line. Looks great on end servings, no idea how it will hold up. Clear and small diameter.


----------



## ConquestLady (Jul 18, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> This stuff is really good:


Have been using the white(comes out clear when served tight) for over a year now on some bows. Held up on the end string servings of 1st year Hoyt Charger with the bad cams that have known issues with causing separation that Hoyt refused to replace. Also held up well where the cables take hard angles around the cams(no seperation where it usually occurs). I'm not sure if this has to do with smaller serving being more tightly wound together and resisting separation but this stuff has been spectacular and extra affordable.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

ConquestLady said:


> Have been using the white(comes out clear when served tight) for over a year now on some bows. Held up on the end string servings of 1st year Hoyt Charger with the bad cams that have known issues with causing separation that Hoyt refused to replace. Also held up well where the cables take hard angles around the cams(no seperation where it usually occurs). I'm not sure if this has to do with smaller serving being more tightly wound together and resisting separation but this stuff has been spectacular and extra affordable.


Being using it for 3 years now and spectacular and extra affordable pretty much sum it up. 

Nothing against the more expensive archery serving materials (i.e. 3-d and Halo). It is nice to find something that works just well (if not better) but like 3 times cheaper.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

flahunt said:


> Looks like most of these posts were made some time ago, how has your spectra fishing line serving held up over time?


I have had zero problems with the cheap Chinese spectra, the 8 strand variety makes a smoother serving but there is nothing wrong with the 4 strand either. Be aware that negative comments may be from people that have a financial interest in the commercial serving material. The Chinese spectra is so cheap you can buy a 110 yd spool for next to nothing and try it for yourself and make up your own mind.


----------

